# AskAndy get together Charleston, South Carolina March 26, 2011



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm doing a little vacation and will be in Charleston, South Carolina on Saturday, March 26, 2011.

It's a 7 day tour of Charleston, Savannah, Jekyll Island and Beaufort, but the only evening we're free is March 26.

Anyone want to get together for a drink? Is there a fun, funky, historic bar in Charleston?


----------



## flinch (Sep 8, 2008)

*Welcome to the Holy City*

Eat at Cypress and then go to the roof top bar at the Pavillion Hotel nearby. Should be nice spring weather.


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

High Cotton 
then Blind Tiger


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I was just thinking drinks! Here's some more info about the venues mentioned:

The roof top bar at the Pavillion Hotel

https://www.marketpavilion.com/index.cfm?page=pavilion

Cypress

High Cotton

https://www.mavericksouthernkitchens.com/highcotton/charleston/

Blind Tiger

https://www.yelp.com/biz/blind-tiger-pub-charleston


----------



## Broadus (Jan 6, 2011)

Hope you enjoy your visit, Andy. Unfortunately, I will be unable to attend.

Bill


----------



## raydg (Jan 15, 2009)

No matter what, I wont be able to attend as I am in Washington State and will be getting ready to return to Russia


----------



## BourbonandBranch (Jun 23, 2008)

I would also venture north on King to Hall's Chophouse. Great food, atmosphere and company.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Hearing nothing but the sound of Southern silence on this (it seems the other AskAndy get together's were easier - maybe the city size?) I have an alternative.

On Thursday (not a Saturday, which might also have been a problem) March 24 I will be in the bar for an hour at California Dreaming restaurant (not my choice - the tour group is having dinner here that night) around 6 PM if anyone wants to come by, say hello, and talk about clothes!

1 Ashley Pointe Drive
Charleston, SC 29407
(843) 766-1644


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

I do wish I was back stateside, as a Charleston meetup would be great. I would assume you'll be stopping by Ben Silver's home store?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Wildblue said:


> I do wish I was back stateside, as a Charleston meetup would be great. I would assume you'll be stopping by Ben Silver's home store?


 I contacted the Prenner's about having an event in the store. The impression I get is that there isn't much of a store, it's all online and that the store isn't open in the evenings.


----------

